# June 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in June.

Goodluck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi to anyone joining looks like I will be the first to join June's. 

I'm 3dp5dt my test date is the 6th June. 

I had icsi Ivf 


Look forward to having some more company on this journey


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi all 

I’m in 2ww testing 4th June feeling nervous I had iui 
I have been having cramping quite bad too 

Good luck x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I’m testing on 1st June. I’ve had the odd cramp but prob wouldn’t have noticed if I wasn’t watching out for it. Keep giving my boobs a press (ha ha) but nowt yet. 

Xx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Hello! 

I had my blastocyst transfer on the 24/05 and I am due to test on the 04/06. I haven't felt anything, no cramps or aches beyond a slight ache yesterday (+2 days after transfer) and fatigue. I suspect half of what I feel isn't actually happening! 

This is my first IVF cycle and I am finding myself at a total loose end for the next few days. Anyone have any ways of passing the time?


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Natsel - I just can't stop following you around these boards! Hello old friend  

I'm only 4dp5dt, OTD is 8th June but I might do one a few days earlier... not sure I can last the full 14 days!

Littlechicken - not too much longer for you to wait! How are you feeling?

SMA - I don't think I've felt anything either! I try and plan things throughout the tww to keep me occupied and my mind off things, but I do really struggle when i'm at work to stay focussed.

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Mrs B hello  

I'm like my name once seen never forgotten! My test date is next Wednesday just praying I get past tomorrow I will be 7dp5dt and on my last cycle started to bleed. Not that, that means anything I know as every cycle is different but just want to pass that milestone.

Time will tell. You OK? Xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

You're like me! in my first round, I only made it to 7dp5dt before I started bleeding too, my first milestone will be getting through next Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed for you throughout tomorrow. 

Have you been tempted to do any early tests? I did have a BFP at around 6 days last time but I don't want to test so early this time because of the poor embryo structure that went in!


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello,

I'm 6dp5dt testing on 2nd June.

I feel every cramp and pain thinking it might be some sort of symptom and it's making me crazy.

Anyone else feel like the 2ww is like torture? 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

bloody hell Mrs B i didn't realise that  

no I'm not tempted to test early. i have brought a frer and a Clearblue so there's no doubt to whether it be positive or negative . I'm that bad if i do make it to my test date , I don't think I want to test on that day either .  

what grade was your embryo? 

I had to go back to the hospital last friday for a blood test to see if my progestrone was at a high enough level . the blood machine was broke and ive only just had the results back  today, there normal . ive been taking 3 cyclogest a day to air on the side of caution. so back to 2 now. which on one hand i think its great everything is "normal" but then I think if it was like it in previous cycles why the bfn .. 

hi yee .. unfortuanly I worry about every little niggle, i wrote my syptoms down from my last cycle and im comparing them to this one . im trying to stay away from google , but so far no good . i think because the last two cycles have failed im just more aware of everything .

this is the worst 2ww out of them all for me .


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all, great to see some familiar faces on here
I have my ET tomorrow so will be a bit behind you guys. Not looking forward to the waiting game!
Can someone explain the 7dp5dt thing? It looks like some counter but I can't work out the math 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Hi, 

I am 8dp5dt with my first ET (only one - what are people's opinons of transfering more?) cycle of IVF, using donor eggs as I was diagnosed with POF 2 years ago. The first week of the 2ww was absolute torture, second isn't quite so bad although I look like I'm smuggling a beach ball in my jumper. It is so hard not to google every twinge or pain and trying not to read too much into anything...OH is just about coping with my mood swings.

I'm testing on 2nd June as well Yee.


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey,

Kez the 7dp5dt mean 7 days post 5 day embryo transfer.

Stetasonic, even though 2nd June is only 4 days away doesn't it seem like an age. Are you tempted to test a couple of days early or do you have the will power to test on actual day. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

It is tempting to test early, but on some of my reading it said there will be some of the hormone transfered with the embryo that might cause false positives...has anyone else heard that? 

I guess I wouldn't get a bleed as I don't have monthly cycles? The more I read the more I realise I have no idea, the clinic I went though have not been the most forthcoming with information.  

Yee - do you think you will test early?


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

I've read that you could get false positives if you've had a trigger injection but other than that I'm not sure.

With regards to testing early, I probably will as I'm the most impatient person in the world 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Oh ok, soooo much I didn't know - can't believe I didn't do more reading before I embarked on IVF! 

I'm usually hugely impatient (and really struggled last week with emotions and feeling negative about it all) but this week feel a bit more relaxed about it....we'll see.

Are there any HPT you can recommend? I have the standard issue one but since I'll need to test again I have no idea what to go for.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

The only advice I was given about tests is not to bother paying for one of those digital ones which tells you how many weeks you are because we would already know that.

The trigger shot I took takes about ten days to leave your system so I should be well clear by now. I’m 8dp5dt and might test tomorrow to torment myself. Or I might just be able to hold off another day. 

Xx


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Thanks littlechicken, I didn't have a trigger shot but think I'm going to be brave and hold out for Saturday   best of luck if you guys test tomorrow!


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I am literally going crazy. I have now had a few symptoms which are not in my head - now on 5dp5dt.  I am starving hungry all the time and can wake up in the night feeling ravenous. I had a very light spotting this morning and bleeding gums when I brushed my teeth - I am hoping this is a good sign as I had both of these during my last pregnancy.  I felt quite nauseous on the way to and at training tonight too.

I think I am going to be a serial tester shortly as I can't wait much longer before I crack. I plan to do one on Saturday (9dp5dt) because I want time to process stuff before the real one which I will have to rush before I go back to work on the 4th. I don't want to go back with a bad surprise.

How's everyone else doing?

From my reading apart from the trigger injection which can give a false positive - there is no such thing as a false positive but there can be a false negative.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Sma1 that does sound promising. My gums bled loads all through my pregnancy.

I ran to the loo to do a wee as soon as I got up so I wouldn’t be able  to test today. Defo doing it tomorrow though. Felt a bit twingey last night so not feeling quite as despondent but could be af I suppose (feels different though).

Anyone testing today?

Xx


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

So this morning i did a test and it was a   but i am still only 7dp5dt, which is what i keep telling myself. Trying not to be too discouraged but can’t help but feel sad.  

Littlechicken i see you mentioned that you’d been to the loo in the morning, does it make a difference if i’d been up twice already through the night for the loo? Again hoping that has something to do with the result. Just trying to make excuses.


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi yee

Sorry for your bfn today 
There is a risk that the hormones in your pee were too weak this morning because you got up at night. Try and stay the night for your next test to give the hcg chance to make an impact on the stick. 
I've never had a false negative before though so I hope its the case for you <hugs>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Yee - try not to worry you are only half way through the waiting game! I tested at 7dp5dt last time and  I had the faintest line (so faint that actually it was hard to see at all!), maybe give it a few more days before trying again.

SMA - Good luck in holding out! Try to come on here to distract you away from testing if you can, you are obviously really early too. I am one day behind you, I'm going to try and wait until next Wednesday if I can, but I won't be angry at myself if I only make it till Monday. 

Chicken - I like your running to the loo tactic. Good luck for tomorrow morning!

Stetasonic - Hope you're staying positive! I really recommend the First Response tests, they are in pink packaging. I find that not all supermarkets sell them, I found mine in my local chemist. They seem to be better than clear blue and much more reliable than my internet cheapies. I found they detected my last pregnancy about 5 days before the standard issue one came up! With regards to not being prepared for IVF, I think sometimes ignorance is bliss. You are talking to some old timers on here, so don't worry if we chat about things you didn't know about!

Kez - Good luck for ET today! Hope it goes smoothly. Let us know how you get on!

Nat - they didn't tell me my embryo grade. All I know is that when they took the embryo out the freezer, it collapsed (as expected), but an hour later it still hadn't re-inflated, they said that it had degraded by 40%. If it had degraded by 50% they wouldn't have put it back in so that made me feel like crap! Last time I had no issues so I don't hold out much hope for this embryo on board. 

I'm finding this tww really hard too, I'm working but I'm not very committed and I'm finding myself really distracted in the office. What are you girls doing to stay busy? I went for a walk with the dog last night, but I can't stay away from google.


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Mrs B to pass the time I spend it on Google sending myself insane. If you don't laugh you will cry about it.
I've had a busy weekend Monday I sat on the sofa and did sweet f.a. Yesterday I took a trip to a shopping center to have a nose about. I'm back Ib work till sat. So that will take a few hours up. Tuesday my other half is off to Manchester with my father in law to watch the speedway and won't be back till the early hours of Wednesday morning which is my test day. If I get to it. Then I'm not sure if I want to test. But I'm going to have to as I only have enough cyclogest till Wednesday night.
This is the worst 2ww I've had. Every second has taken my time up thinking about it. My hubby and friends just say don't think about it. Im like yes of course I shall just not think about It,its that easy. I shall twirl about with my magic wand and send off sparkles of fairy dust instead from my  
Not that I'm being sarcastic. Xx

If I have to do this again I'm going to ask to be put into a  2ww induced coma instead.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

The rain today has stopped my plan of being down the allotment to kill a good few hours. So currently curled up on the sofa with a film on - I didn't sleep well last night and I am absolutely shattered! It may not have been a brilliant idea to go to training last night....

I am now 6dp5dt and I don't feel anything on particular today. The 2ww utterly messes with your brain!

I have a question - I am taking lubion progesterone injections daily and haven't had any side effects in the first 6 days before transfer. I know progesterone can give the same symptoms as early pregnancy but does it take a while for the side effects to kick in? If not, then I may be having early pregnancy symptoms and if not, who knows! I am all for being put into a coma for a 2ww!


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Natsel Lol!!! I'll join you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sma1 - I would love to know the answer to that too as I didn’t really have any symptoms with the progesterone until a week in. Tried googling but couldn’t find anything helpful.

Xxx


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Yee - sorry to hear about your result this morning, hope a few days changes the outcome.

Before I came on this forum I hadn't even thought to test early! 

Mrs Bura - yesterday was great, I was really relaxed and quite hopeful, today not quite the same. I went into work this morning but could not focus at all. Also don't think my lounge wear is acceptable at work - I am so bloated! Thanks for the tips on PT. I keeping myself busy by house-hunting, like you do!

Natsel - know what you mean, my OH doesn't seem to get affected by this process at all! 

SMA1-mum - I'll have that coma too...I have read so much on these forums and it plays with your head; there seems to be so many different ways of carrying it out and my clinic have not been forthcoming with information. 

As for holding through the night, I'm peeing so much have no idea how I'll manage that!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Started getting af cramps now so will be surprised to make it to otd anyway.


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you going to test tomorrow little chicken ? 

How many dpt will you be ? 

It's a shame we can't have different symptoms to af  , for  early pregnancy ones ! 

I have been cramping on and off until yesterday , that's seems to have stoped now but I have had a bad headache all day which I get before my af , I've read it can be to do with the progesterone but I've  been having the cyclogest for nearly 2 weeks now so would of thought if it was to do with that , I would have had them earlier.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I’ll be 10dpt tomorrow. Trying to pretend the cramps are t happening. My oh will be so sad too x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Be brave hun , take the test in the morning and go from there . I would think if it's worked then you would see a faint line you had a 5 day transfer didn't you ? 

Cramping can be perfectly normal at this stage .


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks natsel I’ll try. Should defo be a line tomorrow if there is going to be one. I felt totally different with my daughter but I guess that’s my only experience so could be wrong.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Chin up and keep going! You never know until the time they tell you.

I may crack tomorrow - I managed to keep myself busy this afternoon by clearing through clothes and tidying but there is only so much of that I can do! 

How everyone doing?


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm OK the good news so far is that I haven't started to bleed. Which I did around this time 7dp5dt on my last cycle. I have a headache though. Which again I get a few days before af starts. If I didn't have that. I would say I'm feeling nothing
😕
I've downloaded a book so hopefully that should take my mind off things for a few hours xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Good luck if your testing today little chicken ,.

Think my luck out , pretty sure I'm starting to spot , this is how it started last time xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

BFN - absolutely gutted.

Sorry you are spotting nat x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Little chicken  x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I should never have got my hopes up. The consultant was so enthusiastic saying everything was perfect it felt like it couldn’t fail. Feel so stupid now x


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear your result little chicken   it's such a difficult journey we have to go through just to be pregnant. Wishing you future success.

So I managed to hold my wee for the whole night and still a bfn. Reckon I'm out as well as I don't have any symptoms anymore. I had a positive result at this point with my previous pregnancy. Still gonna do the pessaries until test date on Saturday but have to prepare myself for the result.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Sorry for your BFN - it's really difficult when everything has been built up for a BFP 

Keep everything going until your actual test date as there is still a possibility that you are testing too early. I got told by Guy's that it was the earliest you could test - e.g
11 days post 5 day blastocyst transfer for FET


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I’ve got 3 embryos in the freezer so think I’ll be doing fet next (not that I can afford to). I’ll test again on Saturday if af hasn’t come but I would have expected a faint line by now for me. 

Yes sorry about your bfn too. 

Think I might have a drink this weekend before I crack on with being healthy again x


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd come and join you all in the 2WW. It's lovely to see lots of you I know but I'm so sorry to see so much sad news. Let's hope there is a group somewhere where everyone is getting good news (just why can't it be us?!)

This is such a cruel process, you have to be hopefully but the further on you get the more hopefully you become and the harder the fall. I'm crying a tear for you all but also sending love and hugs. Look after yourselves x

For those who I don't know- I'm on my first round of ivf, first fertility treatment! I did a single transfer and I'm 8dp5dt. I was feeling pretty good and relaxed about the whole thing (just relieved to have got to transfer stage) but then on Tuesday night I started cramping and now I am a nervous wreck! I also want a to be put to sleep for this! My clinic recommend to test 14-16 days post transfer so today I am halfway through. I'm going to test next Friday as I'm not at work that day and I can't think of anything worse than having to go to work after! It does mean a longer wait but I think I'm too scared to test anyway. At least then I'll know for sure that the reading is correct.

Thinking of you all, stay strong xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

SMA1-Mum That makes sense has its technically 14 days past ovulation, so test would be picking up a positive . My clinic tells us to test 14dp5dt. So that would be 19 days past ovulation. My clinic doesn't give you a pregnancy test or blood test so I've got the frer and clearblue so there's no doubt.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Every day I get closer to convincing myself it's not worked - it's a real head game! I felt really nauseous last night and managed to convince myself I was having twins (rolls eyes!). This morning after a bad night full of nightmares I woke up feeling slightly nauseous, I convinced myself it's all in my head. 

It's my first 2ww and I grossly underestimated how bad it would be!


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

SMA - It truly is awful isn't it. Next time let's all just go to an island to drink mocktails and do meditation and chill out for the two weeks. We would be able to support each other and all HPT will be banned haha!

Bobcat - Welcome! Good luck for your results. How did you find your first round? Was it a fresh transfer you had? 

chicken - Sorry to hear your news, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for the next few days just incase.

Nat - any news? Has the spotting gone or got any heavier?

AFM, I cracked this morning and took a HPT, absolutely ridiculous really as I'm only 6dp5dt so knew it was going to be negative. I'm not bummed about it because I know it was too early, but annoyed at myself that I don't have the self control to not wait a few more days. Only yesterday I said I was going to wait another week - ha ha ha!


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

It's always the way isn't it? 

I keep feeling nauseous which is weird as I barely had any nausea with my daughter. I got travel sick in the care last time but it was temporary. I have felt quite nauseous the last two evenings but no cramps or anything else.

Definitely liking the desert island idea but I am a big fan of the coma as there would be no opportunity to think!


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the news Chicken, the drink idea sounds good. I've promised myself a giant cuppa on Saturday if I get a BFN.

SMA - I've been feeling really sick the last two days and one minute I can convince myself it must be a good symptom and then I start wondering about the prawns I thought I cooked to eternity the other night...

Bobcat - welcome, I'm also new to this whole 2ww (hideous, mind-melting, symptom-dwelling) process and currently 10dp5dt and holding out for a test date on Saturday morning. If you don't mind me asking are you using donor or your own?


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Little chicken I know how you feel , it's like you stick everything on a pedestal only for it to be taken right from  under you. 

It's no worse Mrs B , but do have some cramping now as well , just sat here in tears , just don't know What to think,  I'm wondering if it's because I had to drop back down  to 2 cyclogest that it might be a break through bleed . I don't want to phone the clinic as they will just say it's implantation.  Which they did to me last time to get my hopes up .

Last time I had Brown spotting then just started bleeding .  I know Brown blood is old blood, will just have to wait it out . X

Hi bobcat will pm you now x


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Nat   it's so hard when you find yourself analyzing everything, thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Nat - I've also got cramping, it feels like a really dull ache at the bottom of my stomach, very similar to AF. Dr Google came up with lots of good results where people had this around this time and still got their BFP but Dr Google also told me the opposite. This waiting unknown game is just the worst!


----------



## JaneVT (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi everyone please can I join? I had my 1st egg transfer last Friday (from frozen) so that makes it day 6? Not sure if I count the Friday? It's all very confusing! Thought I would come on here for some sanity I have been driving myself mental! After all the drugs all the waiting I didn't ever imagine this would be the hard part! This wait is terrible! I don't feel any different?!? Is that normal is it good/bad? Xxx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Hello! You had your transfer the day after me! Don't count the day of transfer as Day 1, start countng from Saturday. 

As for symptoms or not, everyone seems to be different! A friend of mine had no symptoms whatsoever and she had a positive result! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## JaneVT (Jan 24, 2018)

Great thank you 😘 how are you doing with the wait? Are you going to test on the tue then? X


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

My test day is Monday as I have a FET 5 day transfer. Absolutely bricking it. I felt nauseous on and off all day yesterday but I finally got a decent nights sleep last night, first one in about a week. I put this down to fretting rather than pregnancy! 

It's such a long wait. I thought that getting to implantation was the hard bit! It's the second guessing yourself that is the worst bit. There are a few things I have had which I know I haven't imagined - ravenous hunger even after dinner, nausea (usually in the evening or when my stomach is empty), very light spotting 5 days after transfer. Apart from that I feel pretty much normal and those symptoms may well be side effects from the lubion progesterone injections I am taking.

On that note - is anyone doing lubion subcutaneous injections? What side effects do you have? I opted for them over the pessaries as I had such an awful time being induced via pessary with my first child.

Good luck today littlechicken!


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

SMA - I have Lubion progesterone injections! I don't have a proper rectum so I refused to have the pessaries and they were fine with it. I much prefer injecting, much less hassle and less mess. I haven't really found any side effects from them other than some bloating.

Tested again this morning, BFN. Still early days at 7dp5dt so not overly worried but I did have a BFP at this time last round so who knows. Luckily we go away this evening for a few days and I don't have any more tests lying around so that rules out anymore testing for a few days!

Welcome Jane - you're on the same timeline as me. I had my transfer last Friday (25th), my OTD is next Friday 8th June. I think everyone is so different, it's not easy to symptom spot as what might be an indicator for someone is not necessarily the same for someone else. I find this waiting game so stressful.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

So pleased to find someone else who is on them. I didn't have any side effects apart from tenderness at the injecting site for the first 5 days before transfer. What I can't work out is the things I am feeling are side effects that conviently appeared nearly 10 days after starting? Or are they pregnancy symptoms?  Argh!


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Joining in if thats ok.  I had my first FET on Wednesday so have my blood test on 11th, but will probably pee on a stick next weekend!  

SMA1-Mum I'm on 2 Lubion a day, I find them really painful at the injection site.  Also cyclogest pessary (yuck) and some other joyful drugs.  No side affects so far.... 

Hope everyone is doing ok, this is my 5th 2ww and it never gets easier!


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this thread, can I join?

I had FET 5 day transfer on 29/May Tuesday. This is my first IVF PGS cycle.

My Clinic advised to do a pregnancy test on 10/June. So far no symptoms which is making me go mad. Even though i know its too early to think. This two week wait is going to be difficult and need to keep myself busy.

I had two miscarriages at 7weeks conceived on clomid cycle. Had no symptoms at that time as well, which is making me more scared.

Good Luck for the ladies who are due for their test shortly.


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome Micky! We have the same OTD; 10th June, although my ET was Wednesday 

I’m already getting cramps on and off, and it doesn’t help that the melting pessaries imitate the feeling of AF (sorry if TMI). This is going to be a looong 9 days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

Good luck with your test today Stetasonic. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi KezV,

Glad you are on the same OTD.

Today, I started having knee pain (only right knee) which is not a good sign for me. In a normal/natural cycle thats a sign for my AF arrival.. feeling bit down with this symptom. Keeping my fingers & toes crossed.

Going to my Clinic tomorrow to give blood test to check my progesterone level.


----------



## Stetasonic (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Yee, sadly a BFN for me too. Back to waiting for a donor 😒


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you are successful next time. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear your news Stetasonic - it's very difficult to get this kind of news. 

It's my test day tomorrow and I am fairly certain it hasn't worked. My symptoms have almost completely gone and I feel like it hasn't worked. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Ladies.
Hope u don't mind me jumping in. I had my transfer on 30th may and otd is 10th June. The 2ww is so tough!! Doesn't get easier. O have a wedding on the 9th so I'm not sure if I'll test before or after this.

Sorry to hear of the BFNs it's so tough. Xxx


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome Hope! We have the same OTD. This week is going to drag I think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks!! Good to know I have someone with same otd. Maybe u can keep me from testing early!!! Lol
How r u feeling??


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m doing ok currently, had a bit of cramping over the weekend which has eased off. Not sure if that’s cyclogest side effects or not.
How about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm over analysing every little twinge!! Just taking it easy back to work tomorrow so hopefully some sense of normality will return!!


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome Hope2017. 

We share the same OTD. Glad there are few people on the same day due for test. Fingers crossed!

same here, cant resist with even a slight symptom. But I am pretty much sure its the cyclogest/progesterone causing these weird symptoms on and off. Otherwise I feel pretty much normal. When I had an IUI last year I was on progesterone and had all sort of cramping and tiredness which made me think it might have worked out but turned out negative. But there are lots of people who had no symptoms and end up having BFP. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks!!! It's nice to know there are others going through the same. I'm shattered!! Stay positive x


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

how are you all? It's day 10 for me today, haven't tested since day 7 so not sure whether it's still BFN or whether anything has changed yet for me. I haven't started bleeding so I can hold onto a tiny bit of hope at least. Amazon were supposed to deliver me some FRER tests today but they haven't arrived so I can't even be tempted to test this afternoon haha! So gutted!

I don't have any symptoms and with our poor quality embryo on board I'm not feeling very hopeful at all.

Sending you all lots of love x


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi all

I am 4 days into the 2 week wait.  My test day is the 12th.  Keeping myself busy so I don't think about it.  Trying to eat healthy but not succeeding at the moment.  No side effects from Lubion or cyclogest that I have noticed.  First progesterone test today came back good so don't need to change anything.


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

Can definitiely agree with the trying to eat healthy and failing miserable. I ordered some first response tests today so will have to wait for delivery before I test!! Lol


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m also failing at eating healthy all the time.

I’m on my 4th day as well! Feels like ages away! I test of the 14th June. Been getting pulled muscle feelings but not sure if it’s too early for round ligament pains.

I’m hopeful as this is my first transfer however my lining is a problem and is extremely low. And my progesterone came back low so have upped that dose too.


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi everyone! You are all so brave! I'm not sure I'll have the courage to share a failure - but here's hoping it won't be one! I am on day 2, had grade 4 and grade 3 3 day embryos transferred Sat. I have a DD - conceived naturally first try! But messy birth now tubes blocked and also have immune issues. Had 2 failed previous IVF attempts. 1st CP and 2nd was a total disaster - no embryos made it to blast hence 3 day transfer this time. Trying to stay positive but fine balance with preparing myself for all outcomes. Best wishes everyone!


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello ladies, I’ve been reading some of your posts and checking every day hoping for some good news! This is such a tricky time, but I’m sending lots of positive thoughts to you all. I hope you don’t mind if I join you. 

I had a transfer on 29 May and am testing on Sunday 10 June. I will go into town for a blood test then and wait for the call from my clinic. It is nerve wracking! Last time it was negative but fingers crossed it will be positive this time.  

I’m feeling very up and down in terms of my moods and have some symptoms that could be related to the drugs or maybe pregnancy.... I hope the latter! I’ve had a few twinges down below and sweated like a pig last night - nice! I’ve also been feeling like  about to get my period. I’m on lots of progesterone, clexane and steroids. 

Look forward to hearing more positive news. 

SMA1 Mum - I really hope you got some good news! We also lost our baby last year at just three weeks old. Life will never be the same again, but we need new hope ❤


----------



## carlab (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning ladies,

I’d like to join you all on the agonising 2ww. I had a natural FET yesterday afternoon grade 6bb and my test date is 15th June. So far away!!! I have been so lucky on my IVF journey. My first ICSI cycle failed but 2nd and 3rd attempt have given me two beautiful boys. One is 2.5 and the other 10 months. I was fortunate on my last cycle to have one frostie and couldn’t bare the thought of letting it go, so here I am today. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test and my heart goes out to those who haven’t had the news they so desperately wish for. x


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome carlab! And welcome to the 10th June club eoh! Sunday is going to be a busy day!

When I joined this thread last week I wondered why people were going stir crazy in the 2ndweek. I won’t be like that I said...

This morning the insanity arrived!
I’m 6dp5dt and the cramping started up again. I feared the worst and that ole AF was coming but so far this morning and after 50million trips to the toilet I’m clean as a whistle. By this point in the day AF has usually arrived so I’m getting more hopeful, but this week is going to go so slowly!!!

How is everyone else holding up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome Carlab & Eoh!!

@KezV - Yeah, Sunday is going to be a busy day for all of us!!

I am feeling more tired today and my knee pain is still there... Have a feel that my AF is going to burst out! 

5 more days to push for test with very little hope for a positive result!


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

I think we may start a 10th June thread!!! Haha

I'm cramping as well thinkin AF is going to arrive any minute. I can't get bloods done until 11th so will just do a hpt on the Sunday!! I pray that this will be a lucky day for us all xxx
Did any of you experience implantation blood?


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Sorry for disappearing for a couple of days. I tested before work on Monday day only to get a negative result
Devastated is an understatement - it's been over 18 months since we got our first referral meeting and it feels like it's back to square 1 again. 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Hope2017 (Dec 28, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear your news SMA1 Mum. It is such a blow!  I hope you manage to focus on what lies ahead and do something nice to spoil yourself.  There will be other opportunities and your clinic will learn from this cycle and decide if they need to change anything. I wish you the best of luck!

Hope2017 I didn’t have any implantation bleeding, but if you did it’s meant to be a good sign. Not everyone gets it though. I’ve been pregnant before with and without ivf and never had it. 

Can’t believe so many of us are testing on Sunday. I hope it’s a lucky 🍀 day for us all. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck!!!


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 12dp5dt for me today. I tested and have the tiniest line you've ever seen. I wouldn't even call it a squinter it's just so barely there, this was on a first response so I would expect it to be much darker if it was a true positive. I tried an internet cheapie too and that was definitely blank, so I feel like I'm a bit in limbo land. I also tested yesterday with a first response and it was the same as this morning, hardly visible but I'm not making it up. 

Our clinic don't offer blood tests so I don't really know what to do at the moment. OTD is Friday, so I will re-test then and see if it's any clearer. I really think it should be darker if it was going to be viable. My OTD last time I had a solid line and a digital "pregnant 2-3 weeks", I would be surprised if this even registered on a digital


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi MrsBura, I would test again tomorrow to see if it’s darker. There’s definitely still hope!! It may be that hcg is quite low but it might go up over the next few days. With a blood test you would be able to see the exact hcg level so it’s a shame your clinic doesn’t offer that. Maybe you could go to a private laboratory to have the test done?

My clinic do a blood test and then tell you the hcg level. If it is low then they will ask you to test again the next day to see if it’s rising. If it doesn’t or it drops then it might be a chemical pregnancy, but hopefully that won’t be the case for you. 

Fingers crossed and wishing you lots of luck! 🤞🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh and if your OTD is not until Friday then it might just be that you’re testing a bit too early. I never test early as it would only make me worry. ( even more)...


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry to hear SMA1-Mum. I know how hard it is to digest. Good luck for your next steps & stay positive.

@Hope2017 I- I dint have any implantation bleeding in this cycle. Neither in my three pregnancies earlier which ended in miscarriage at 7/8weeks.

I was more tempted to test today morning but dint do so. Thinking of doing one on Saturday...I have two clear blue sticks so why not waster one earlier...


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi all. I am currently 5dp3dt transfer and slowly loosing my mind   This will be my 4th attempt after 2 Icsi Ivf and 1 FET all bfn   I have changed clinics for this cycle. Due to do my BETA next wednesday the 13th June !


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Mrsbura that's bad your clinic doesnt do the blood tests! Depending on how OTD goes you should find your local early pregnancy clinic which is normally based in hospitals. I've used the one at UCLH before in London for my EPs and they are very supportive. 
It's important you get things checked out if the hcg is not rising properly as it can be other things than a chemical pregnancy. 
However I take the faint line as super positive and wish you all the luck for OTD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi RosiePosie, I'm one day behind you. Started thinking today about what I would do with a failure and my mother properly told me off! We must stay positive... This could be your time now! 😊

SMA1-Mum so sorry for your news.


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

You are right city8269 ! We must try and be positive. Today I had a mini meltdown as I my boobs stopped being sore so I decided it was over. I'm not working today and my husband is away with work on the day of our 3 year wedding anniversary and I had too much time to be alone and think !!  
I really hope it is our time. Praying for sticky beans one day for you all and love to those of you who are hurting or have taken a blow recently. Be good to yourselves X


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Rozie, I know how you feel! I had loss of cramping yesterday and today it's eased off and I think my boobs have calmed down too. I started thinking that yesterday was a mini miscarriage and it's over as well. No blood at all however which blows that stupid theory out the water! 
Not long to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneVT (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi girly fingers and toes crossed for you all! I had a negative on tur 1st time hit me like a bag of s***!!! Is anyone in Liverpool or close that have been for acupuncture? Looking for recommendations Thanks x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

JaneVT I’ve never had acupuncture before but going to for my next round. I have heard very good things about Norma Rogers at Liverpool Acupuncture 28 Rodney Street in the city centre contact number: 07739693906
Good luck xx


----------



## JaneVT (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you! That's great! Will give her a try! Been on the internet but word of moth is so much better! Apricot it! Good luck lovely xxx


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone... How is everyone doing today?

I could not resist myself and did a test today and its BFN  I had my transfer on 29/May.. I don't think Im testing very early... 

Called up my Clinic and they asked me to retest on Sunday again.. But I have lost hope as there is only couple of days left and it would not make much difference i guess.. Anybody got BFN earlier and ended up getting BFP later? just curious to know...


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear this MICKY 07 did u have a 5 day transfer? Fingers crossed for you that it’s just too early to test. I know how disheartening this must be for you though. Big hugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Anniebird, 

Yes I had a 5 day FET. 

Bad luck though!!


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Micky07, I had a transfer on 29 as well and would not dare to test yet. Please don’t lose hope- it may just be too early. I’m going to the clinic for a blood test on Sunday so won’t test before then. Hcg levels could go up considerably between now and then. Wishing you the best of luck!

How’s everyone feeling? I have had the odd twinge and some sweaty nights, but that could just be the progesterone. Trying to stay positive though!


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi Micky, sorry to hear that but I’d definitely wait until Sunday before giving up hope. What type of symptoms have you had? Have you started bleeding? Sorry if you mentioned before but it’s hard to keep up on the forum...
I was reading the 5dt timeline which is a sticky post on this forum and hcg would have only started producing 2 days ago so it may be too low to pick up currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Eoh & KezV.

I wish I am testing it early.. Fingers crossed.

I had slight twinge on my back on day 3 after the transfer and bit of tiredness throughout the week. That’s all. No other symptoms.

I am feeling quite normal for last two days which makes me think everything is gone out of hands.


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Micky. Sorry you are feeling like this. It really could still be too early though. So many stories with late bfp thats what keeps me going. What test did you use? When is your beta?

How is everyone else doing?

I'm only 7dp3dt and I ripped open a frer this morning to test. I swore i would wait til sunday. I know it's pointless! I think I've gone so crazy that I've imagined in my head the faintest squinter ever. More than likely an evap.


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

@roziepozie

I tested with Clear Blue stick! My OTD is on 10/June and if I get a BFP my clinic asked me to come for blood work. Otherwise I was asked to stop medications.

I wish I have tested early.. No symptoms, feeling normal. And my knee pain in ON. So I have a strong feel it did not work out, as my knee pain is the sign of AF arrival for me usually.

Good Luck for your test!


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Micky sounds like you have a couple of days yet. RoziePozie that sounds promising!

I had a low day yesterday, symptom spotting even though my intentions were otherwise. Went for acupuncture and felt better! These hormones are horrendous! Had a go at my husband over me bumping my own knee then cried within the first 5 mins of 'greatest showman'. I'm perfect company at the minute!


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi everyone. Hope you’re all feeling ok. All this early testing is tricky business. It is very tempting but I’m so scared of getting the wrong result that I won’t do it. I’ll wait until Sunday. 

I’m not feeling positive today. Just after transfer I had a few days with period like feelings and those feelings have returned today. I don’t think that’s a good sign but I won’t give up hope!

City8269 I think it is perfectly acceptable to cry during the greatest showman. I love that film!

Roziepozie I hope that faint line will grow stronger for you next time you test. 

Wishing you all buckets of luck 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning everyone, hope you're all doing ok.  A positive result for me this morning which is incredibly exciting and scary in equal measure.  My daughter is 3 and a half and I've totally forgotten what to do, need to dig the books out of the loft.  Sending huge positive vibes to all who are testing this weekend xxxx


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Maissive congratulations to you Camie !! So exciting! How many dpo are you?

I took another first reaponse test today and I have another baaarely there squinter. I'm starting to think they are indents. They were 2 in the same box so maybe a bit faulty. I'm 8dp3dt (11dpo). Torture!


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh wow congratulations Camsie! So happy for you. I’m testing tomorrow along with quite a few others on this group I think. Fingers crossed 🤞 🤞🤞


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Camsie

Congratulations and good luck to everyone testing tomorrow it so encouraging to hear the positive outcomes.  

AFM I’m up for my second scan tomorrow to see how everything is going and should hopefully be told when EC will be. (I’m hoping Wednesday all being well). Can’t say I’m looking forward to the dreaded 2WW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Anniebird, Eoh and Rozie.  Its been a real rollercoaster of a year, so its a great relief, not sure I've quite digested the news yet. 

Rozie - I had my FET on 30th May... official blood test on Monday, so I guess its an early March due date?  Not really sure how it works with the age of the embryo....

Fingers crossed for everyone testing tomorrow. Sending loads of positive vibes ❤


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi all

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. 

Camsie - congratulations on your bfp. 

My otd is Tuesday.  I have had no symptoms have been tempted to test early but would have to go and buy one as I don't have any left in the bathroom.  My sister is visiting so that is keeping my mind off it.


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Camsie many congrats. Best of luck to all those testing tomorrow!


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations Camsie! Thats a wonderful news! 

RoziePozie - Wish you to get a strong line in next test!

I am kind of out.. tested today morning and night and both negative. Just for sake for doing I might do one tomorrow morning! Need to book a follow up with my consultant next week to discuss next steps. 

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow!


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

Bfn for me today. Wasn’t a surprise though as I’ve been bleeding since Friday

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Kezv 

Sorry to hear this Hun. Big hugs xoxox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear that KezV.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

BFN for me too I’m afraid 😞


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

So sorry eoh... looking forward to the next try for both of us

Anyone know how soon you can start an FET? Is it possible this cycle?...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eoh (Jan 31, 2017)

I’m really sorry about your result too KezV. I think you may just have to wait one cycle for a FET but I’m not sure. Fingers crossed for next time 🤞


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

Eoh sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## ayreoplane123 (May 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, I was hoping I could join in on this thread.
I’m 6dp5dt and I was just wondering what symptoms everyone has experienced this 2ww is driving me mad. This is my first ivf cycle I’m 26 so only had 1 embryo transfered
I’ve been having period cramps on and off since transfer and I’m very emotional at even the slightest little thing but today I’ve got a constant dull headache is this normal? Or stress maybe? 
I’m due bloods on the 16th but think I’ll do a home test on Wednesday which will be 9days post transfer. I’m just so impatient. 

Is anyone else on same/similar time line to me it would be really nice to have someone to talk too xx


----------



## Micky07 (Mar 12, 2018)

Eoh & KezV - Sorry to hear that!

KezV - I am also looking forward to know when the next FET cycle can start? I mean, if there is any specific wait time do they leave in between before trying the next transfer?

Lets all hope that next cycle will work for us!


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

Ayreoplane123
I am 10dp3dt I have had no symptoms till yesterday when I started cramping on and off so not sure what that means yet.  I have my blood test on Tuesday morning.  Have not been tempted to test early this time as then there is still hope.

I don't think there are any normal symptoms as we are all on different medications that may have different effects.  If you are worried about any symptoms call your clinic to discuss.  Good luck


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Eoh and KezV I'm so sorry 
Give yourselves time to process and really take care of yourselves. And don't forget to treat yourselves to nice things. You deserve it. 

Today I am 10dp3dt and I took a clear blue this morning and I see another extreeemely faint faint squinter of a line again. It's the same kind as the Frer on 7dp3dt and 8dp3dt so it's not getting any darker. I'm beginning to think its not even there or maybe it could be indents or worse still chemical pregnancy. Evil hpts. Anyone ever have this issue?
Beta on Wednesday. But my hope is almost gone....


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Eoh & KezV sorry for your news. RoziePozie I really hope you get a darker line soon! I had symptoms which have stopped so think that's me done. Maybe bite the bullet and go ARGC next time! Trying to stay positive but feels over.


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have just entered the 2ww. 1dp5dt. These couple of weeks are going to feel like an eternity. It feels really really strange after all the ‘doing’ of the past month or so- injecting, back & forth to hospital, so much to think about. How has everyone been spending this time? xx


----------



## ayreoplane123 (May 4, 2018)

Hi Eboe Thankyou for your reply good luck with your blood test today I’ll have my fingers crossed for you x
chickychick I am now 8dp5dt I’ve just tried to keep really busy I went to see Ed Sheeran at the weekend and walked around London and I’m glong back to work today so that will keep my occupied. 
Does anyone know if the hcg trigger shot will now be completely out of my system? It was now 18 days ago I used Gonasi 5000iu as I was at risk of ohss?
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

An inconclusive result for me today so a retest in 2 days.  Fingers and toes still crossed.  Thanks ayreoplane123.


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ladies! 
Can I join? 
I've been following all your progress over the past couple of weeks during my stims/egg collection. I had transfer today of one 5 day blast.....Now for the dreaded 2ww.   hoping chatting with you all will keep my mind occupied a bit!! X


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi ladies how are we all finding the TWW?
Hope you don’t mind me joining this post.
I had my transfer yday a 5day blastocyst grade was 4BB was hoping for A grade ;( then today they called to say can only freeze one blasto. 
Apart from Brazil nuts is there anything else anyone recommends ?

Xx


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m so so sorry Kevz and Eoh!! Fingers crossed for your next cycle..

I’m now 12dpo5dt, I’ve been trying to keep myself busy so that I don’t test early. DH insists that I do not test early! I’ve been having cramps which have stopped and I swear I was getting round ligament pain but that seems to have stopped!

Sorry ahreoplane123 I didn’t do a fresh transfer as my lining wasn’t thick enough in the fresh cycle! I’m assuming it takes about 7 days after the shot which is what I’ve read anyway!


----------



## Blondienut (May 7, 2017)

Hi Jodes87 and Gem15 looks like we will be testing around the same time. I had transfer today of 2 x day 5 blasts. I'm eating Brazil nuts too and my acupuncturist tells me to keep my feet warm so have socks on in bed! Gosh we'd do anything though if someone to us it would mean a bfp . Think it's imporatant to drink lots of water too. Any other tips?


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Jodes87, Gem15 and Blondienut- we are all on about the same timescale. I had two 5 day blastocytes transferred on Monday. The advice I was given was to use the pessaries and take it as easy as I can (not to stress about anything 😀), and avoid any strenuous activity. I have been catching up on sleep- was so tired after the whole process and other factors impacting on the amount of sleep I was getting. So, it’s nice to just to be taking it a bit easier despite the nervousness. I’m a bit of a fatalist and have the attitude what will be will be so don’t do anything extra. Just folic acid and eating a balanced diet xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies. Here I am on the 2ww again 🙃
My trigger was on Monday morning 😬 Is anyone else having Ovulation Induction? My OTD is the 27th 🙏 x


----------



## roziepozie (Jan 13, 2017)

Bfn negative beta yet again for me today   Feel so sad a d angry but i will never loose my hope.
If I could give any advice to anyone starting the 2ww is to not touch those evil hpt' s and their evil false positives. You are only adding to the torment. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, just jumping on here if it's OK. It's been 9 years since I was on a 2WW board lol
Having had ET at 1:30pm today we now have a 5 day hatching blastocyst on board, everyone was very pleased with the quality. OTD is 26/06/18. 
P.S. Already having twinges, think I've gone mad hahahaha seriously tho, when does implantation occur after a 5 day hatching blastocyst transfer? 

Hope everyone is managing to stay sane and keep away from the pee sticks xx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rozie, so sorry to hear about your BFN   look after yourself! 

Performingtart we have the same OTD!! Will you be able to refrain from testing early? I have never tested early, don't think I could handle all the second guessing   

Welcome to all the other newbies and hope everyone else is managing to stay sane! Xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Rozie - our posts must have crossed, so sorry about your bfn xx
Gem - I'm going to try my hardest not to test early, when we had icsi in 2009 I managed to wait until my OTD plus an extra 2 days for the result as my blood test was done on a Saturday lol nerves of steel back then hahahaha x
Annie - thanks for that chick, that is fan x


----------



## Eboe (Mar 17, 2018)

Bfn for us today.  Totally devastated.  We did everything possible.


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Eboe, we had a negative too, despite acupuncture, immune treatment, being off work, reduced dairy and gluten, no booze... but still having fun and seeing friends. Think we may try a different clinic next time.


----------



## Poppiej2006 (May 17, 2017)

Hello ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining in. This is my 4th IVF cycle first no eggs and then we went to donor egg, first time ended in MC at 8 weeks, second negative test, and this Sunday Is our test day. I'm dreading it and don't feel any different... I am lucky to have a 7 year old daughter, sadly my second daughter was stillborn at 30 weeks in 2015 so I'm so anxious.... so tempted to do a test before.. has anyone else done it early using frozen donor egg? Thanks everyone sending positive love xxx


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi eobe and city8269, sorry to hear that!

I’ve got got a bfn too. Not sure what else to try, felt like we did it all. I felt pregnant towards the end, but was probably the drugs. Felt round ligament pains, felt it this early last time when I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks so it felt the same. 

Good luck to the rest, try not to test early, will just drive you mad.


----------



## city8269 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear it RedRose - so cruel the side effects mimic pregnancy symptoms! Maybe you had a chemical?


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Eboe, city and redrose - sending you all hugs   
This is such a cruel process!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone online for some advice? I'm such a t!t at times. Here goes....... I did my 10,000 gonasi (auto-correct actually put gonads until I corrected it hahahaha apt lol) trigger shot at 11:30pm last Wednesday (so 9 days ago), this evening I have used a B&M dipstick test and there is a very faint positive. I am currently only 2dp5dt (hatching blastocyst). What do you lovely ladies think?? I'm in turmoil here, plan is to buy more dipsticks tomorrow and keep testing to see if the line gets stronger. I have ZERO willpower these days lol tia ladies xx


----------



## ayreoplane123 (May 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear About your bfn ladies  keep your head up. I had my beta this morning just waiting for the call with results. 
Performingart- I read somewhere that the trigger shot can stay in your system for 10 days if you had 5,000 and 2 weeks if had 10,000. I didn’t do a test until I was 17 days after my trigger just to be safe, if you keep testing though and the line gets stronger then I’d say it’s good news I think!


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

So very very sorry to hear of the BFNs. Thoughts are with you. My ET was 11/6 and I go back for blood/ urine tests on 21/6. They said if I wanted to test at home only do it the day before as any earlier wouldn’t give an accurate result. I just plan to leave it to them on 21st xx


----------



## Poppiej2006 (May 17, 2017)

I've had a BFN this morning gutted. I have 2 more frozen DE left out of 5.. I think I'm going to have a break just worried about my age ( nearly 44) has anyone tried mild IVF on own eggs? Sending love to all xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

So sorry to those who have BFNs this journey is so bloody cruel.   

My OTD is the 27th but I don't feel hopeful as we've already had two failed ovulation inductions.


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry to all the ladies have had a bfn  my thoughts are with u all. I tested again this afternoon on another dipstick and it came up a definite negative. I'm guessing that means the trigger is out of my system now (I'm 10dp trigger this evening) not sure what to think, I've been in an evil mood all day  x


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry to you ladies with all he BFN. It’s just so cruel preformingtart I think it’s really too early for you to be testing yet. Please hold on to hope. Fingers crossed for you Hun X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies. My trigger was on Monday morning and today i'm feeling exhausted, i'm assuming this is down to the pessarys as its too early to be anything else.


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi ladies I am 7dp5dt and since 3dpt I have had horrible period pains - that dull ache all day long. I test on Wednesday. Has anyone else had this and got a BFP? X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Jodes87

Are you taking cyclogest pessarys? as what your describing is a common side effect, they are vile xx


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi tinky27

Yea on 2 cyclogest pessaries a day and Lubion injections.

Today my bladder just feels so full too and hurts when I work, the feeling like after the collection.

I have my test in 2 days but kinda lost hope ;(


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jodes87,

Try not to loose hope. My lg came on my 5th cycle of O.I and I only got a very faint line on my OTD!!!    

I have everything crossed for you. Is this your first? xx

I totally understand how you feel though, as I feel the same, hopeless and negative is my mood today.

I really hope you get your positive xxx


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

hi tinky27

Yea my first go at icsi so I’m just a nervous wreck. This 2ww has been horrendous and it was my bday yday too!

Just done a clear blue test and there is a very very faint positive - do you think this could be happy news or maybe I still have hcg in my body still ( done trigger 14 days ago) ?

When did you have your transfer ? Xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

OMG Jodes87 Yes I do!!!!  

That's brilliant news, a positive is a positive no matter how faint x xx

Im having Ovulation Induction at the moment, IVF is the next step if this cycle doesn't work. My trigger was on Monday 11th June, so suspected ovulation 36 hours later. We had timed intercourse and are now waiting impatiently. 

I don't think the trigger will be in your system now. When have your clinic told you to test? xx


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

Mmm I’m not convinced as it took ages for the positive line to show as it’s so faint rekon it’s an evap line ;(

I’m testing on Wednesday so 2 days time 🤞🏻

Good luck to you Hun x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you check the result within the stated time? If so it wont be an evap line. How are you feeling in yourself?


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m not even sure tbh when the faint line showed.
I’ll just have to retest tmo morning.
Had belly ache since Thursday now so keep expecting AF to arrive ;( not much other symptoms tho and no spotting x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

No spotting is good. I didn't have any symptoms until I felt sick on my Test Date. 

I have really bad belly ache too, im assuming its just the pessarys tho as my OTD isnt until 27th. 

I have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning Ladies 
I hope you don't mind me joining the group 
I am 6dp5dt with 2 grade 4bb blastocysts and starting to lose my mind today!!
I have had cramping since transfer with bloating. I have been so hungry but that has been the same all the way through treatment. My boobs have been huge and sore all the way through but today seem smaller. I have cramps/aching in lower belly into groin and legs, AF due tomorrow, no spotting just yet. Last night I had the worst night sweats ever and i keep goin ghot and cold. Lost my appetite today, dry tickly throat and mouth, bit of a cough every now and then. Tired beyond belief.
Is it AF? Is it them nasty progesterone bullets Am I pregnant Do I test?? Really want to try wait til OTD next Tuesday (13dp) but dont think i can

Im not new to this by any means as you can see by my bio but i feel i need some reasurrance or a kick up the back side or something   .....Any advice ladies 
xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Any news Jodes?? Have you retested!?     xx

Any news awaitingbabydunders? Did your Af show up? I would try to avoid testing as I myself am guilty of this and it doesn't help us. They give us the test date for a reason Xx    xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

Jodes - have you retested 

Tinky - no AF yet and today is when i would usually be due.  whens your OTD?? Im the 26th

I have fuzzy head this morning lots of aching all over, keep going hot then cold and clammy, feel a bit like i have flu, bit nauseous, no spotting, so tired, lots of belly ache. I would think a lot of what i am feeling is the pessaries (evil butt bullets!!!) ..... fingers crossed spotting/AF stays away!!!

xx


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi ladies .

Got a BFP I’m ecstatic but the lines still faint so I’m too scared to get excited, Calling my clinic now to ask for blood test.

Have all fingers crossed for you all!

I had the worst period pains for 5 days before OTD so I’m in total shock! X


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hope you have a blood test arranged now Jodes. Can’t remember whether I said but my ET was also 11/6 like you and I go back for urine & blood test tomorrow. From what others have been saying on the forum this is fairly early in the testing range. I looked back at the info sheet they gave me after ET and it said they do the blood test as a back up as the urine can show a false negative. xx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Jodes87

That's brillant news it's so good to hear of people getting there bfp

Awaiting baby dunders

I have a lot of the symptoms you talk about too try and stay calm I test two days after you. This whole process is so testing isn't it

AFM a week yet to go to OTD But back at work to keep me busy tomorrow and dress shopping today for my brothers wedding in a month. Although I'm so bloated not looking forward to it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wehavehope (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Please may i join you? I have been reading all your posts for the last week. I am 8dp5dt after FET and I am driving myself nuts, this 2WW really is sent to test even the strongest of us isnt it?!!!  

This is our 4th attempt (2 with OE and this is our 2nd try with DE) all the others have been BFP. We had a grade 4BB blastocyst transferred and I just cant focus on work and the anxiety is awful - then I get stressed as Im not supposed to be stressed! see what I mean!?

I am trying my best not to do HPT but Im really not sure I can wait until Friday for OTD. Should I wait?
Am hoping for lots of BFP's for everyone on here as this process really is torturous...
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Awaitingbabydunders  how are you feeling now? I hope Af stayed away? I had really had night sweats last night too   Xxx

I'm feeling really negative this morning. Ive had period pains for days now and last night I had really bad night sweats which usually means Af is on its way. Has anyone else had night sweats? Xxx

Welcome wehavehope. How are you feeling today? I would hold out until Friday if you can avoid any false negatives. Do you have any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Heya ladies 

How you all holding up. Just popped in to have a quick read at what’s happening with everyone. back at work now after ET on Monday and due to test in a weeks time. I hope if flights in. Part of me is really nervous for it as at least now I have hope if that makes sense lol. Probably a good job I’m back at work as yesterday when I was off I went and ordered 6 dresses on line and bought a new car (well new to me) but on the plus side it kept my mind off everything and I need a dress for my brothers wedding next month. 

Xoxo positive vibes to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you don’t mind me joining. I haven’t posted for a long while. I am 7dp5dfet, I caved yesterday and tested, I had a negative 👎☹ It’s just I have been having really bad cramps in belly, lower back and tops of legs. My otd is 27th June. Wishing you all lots of luck for your BFP x


----------



## Blondienut (May 7, 2017)

Welshbird it could still be too early, what kind of test did you use?


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

It was a cheapy think it detects hcg at 20mil. The cramps are bad in my leg today?? I’m constantly knicker checking ☹


----------



## Blondienut (May 7, 2017)

I have had cramps since transfer and still have them- lots of people get them. Can you test with a First response tomorrow or next day with first wee Sending you hugs- it’s an horrific time!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Welshbiredwales you have the same test date as me


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

I’m aftaid to test again if I’m honest.

Tinky27 - how do you feel? Have you tested yet?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

welshbirdwales Im ashamed to say I did a dipstick test this morning and it was negative    My test date is same as you 27th. 

Im feeling really periody so not feeling hopeful. You? xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Tinky27 - I’m feeling really crampy keep going to the toilet to check all the time.

Did you use an early test as it is quite early to test x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes my dipsticks tests are 10miu which is sensitive   feeling disappointed that its a failed month x


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh no I’m sorry but hopeful that you may still get that BFP in a few more days!! I am trying to hold off testing until Sunday if I can. What tests have you got? X

Blondienut When is your otd?


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Well this has been the longest most nerve wracking day of my life waiting for a definitive blood test result but....BFP!!! Really hoping this ball keeps rolling as we are now racking up the BFPs between us xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS CHICKYCHICK!!!!!   

Can I ask what symptoms you had if any? x

welshbirdwales I just have the dipstick tests off ebay, only cheap ones, I buy them buy the bucket load lol 

My OTD is the 27th xx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

chickychick - Congratulations chic so good to come on here and hear about the BFP it gives me hope it could maybe be me too. I test next Thursday ahhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondienut (May 7, 2017)

OTD 26th June on Tuesday, tested + on Monday 18th 6dp5dt of 2 x blasts. I know it’s horrifcally hard but you’re not out yet- you are a whole 5 days from OTD....

Congrats Chicky x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record I really think i'm out as I have horrific period pains, had night sweats and now lower back pain all of which are classic AF symptoms. I just want to get the disappointment over with so I can move on if it hasn't worked. I only have 5 days left  

arghhhh I hate this waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Another sign Af is just around the corner... I'm still awake at 3.30 am   this is classic pms for me


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

I really hope this isn’t the case Hun. Try and stay positive but I know how hard that can be xoxo big hugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Annie bird. That's the thing with all this treatment you get to know all the signs. I don't need to test, Af is in the waiting and I' absolutely gutted


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Tinky27 - I have period pains again this morning but I am still staying as positive as I can. I was going to test again but I’m to scared to get a negative ☹☹ Hold in there it’s not over yet xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm trying but the period pains are so strong. I'm not testing, I can't bare to see another negative   xxx


----------



## Jodes87! (Jan 21, 2018)

Tinky I have everything crossed for u!
The week before I test and still to this date I’ve been gettin awful period cramps and night sweats and bloated 24/7. So may not be a bad sign....

Good luck ladies! X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Really JODES87? Normal Af pains tho or did they feel different? x


----------



## wehavehope (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi again ladies...

Tinky27  - I really hope you're AF doesnt show up for you, ive got everything crossed...I know how hard it is as this is our 4 time through the whole process and it doesnt get any easier.
Jodes87 and chickychick - huge congrats on your BFP's! So happy for you.. 
Welshbird - it may be still too early - I really hope that you get your BFP in a couple of days.

AFM - I have been for blood test this morning and........ BFP!!!!!! I am so happy but it all feels a bit surreal as I have convinced myself it hadnt worked again, preparing myself after all the other BFN's. We realise it is still very early but its we are over the moon.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the sunshine and sending lots of babydust your way xxx


----------



## Blondienut (May 7, 2017)

Tinky, I have had AF type cramps since day after transfer and still getting them especially at night


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations wehavehope   well done xxxx

Congratulations wehavehope   amazing!!! Did you have any symptoms? xxx


----------



## Bexster1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys room for another after many rounds we have had a FET with a 5AB embie with otd 30/6 and I’m off work till otd and BORED out of my brain 😩


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Welshbirdwales how are you feeling? Did you end up testing again? Im not testing today atleast as I can't bare the disappointment. I'm so bloated and really tired after been awake all night. Luckily my little girl is in preschool today xx

Welcome bexter1981. When is your OTD? How long have you been trying? Is this your first cycle? Xx

I woke up feeling OK this morning and that worried me. I didn't have period pains until now no other symptoms (not even the usual Af ones) . I was doing so well but I'm ashamed to say I went and tested. I now feel completely deflated as its negative and my test date is on Tuesday!!   why did I do it?! Now I've ruined my Saturday


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm in a bit of a flap at the moment. My pee sticks have been getting stronger for the last few days but then this morning I did a pee stick and a dipstick and they are both fainter than yesterday and this evening I've got af pains  my OTD is Tuesday and I'm so worried now xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Performingtart,

I know its easier said than done but try not to worry   Your not spotting and your wee may not have been concentrated enough? It is still really early days so I would stop testing for now (you don't want to stress yourself out at this crucial time). I am due to test Tuesday, i'm trying sooooo hard not to test again. I cant bare to see another negative xx


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello,

Can I join you guys in here? I am 3dp5dt and have now joined the wonderful 2ww! Finding it hard already and am trying not to analyse every symptom but not working so far. Google has become my best friend!! 

Feeling exhausted and had cramps since day of transfer. The next day the nausea and light heaviness started by know that could all be the drugs I am on. Just trying to keep my mind busy now as much as possible.

Tinky good luck I really hope AF doesn't arrive!! This is so difficult but it is 't over just yet. I don't want to test either as I figure there is still hope until those test results come back! Whether I can last another week we will see! 

Performingtart Tinky is right your urine might have been diluted and not given a strong reading. It could be anything. Don't test again for a day or two and then see what happens. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Flipper- google became my best friend too! Best thing to keep busy and distract  yourself as far as possible. 

Performing- this is meant to be reassuring so hope it will be. I don’t think you will get a reliable result until your official test date. It’s set for a reason. When I had my tests done yesterday my urine showed only a very faint positive but my blood level was way above the minimum to confirm pregnancy xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I'm trying so hard not to worry. I wish I'd had the same willpower I had on my ICSI cycle, I waited until my blood test plus an extra 2 days for the result 😮 I have literally no willpower these days. Af pains are also getting stronger - DH is very level headed and keeps telling me to just wait and see but I just know that I'll end up poas again first thing in the morning. It's like picking at a scab, you know you should leave it alone but it's like a compulsion  sorry for the long, miserable post xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok!! This 2ww is tough ☹ But so worth it for that BFP 💓 

As for me I have held off testing again and decided to have a couple of nights away to try take my mind off it.
Hoping to wait until otd on 27th unless dreaded af comes before 🤞🤞🤞

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## Bexster1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tinky 

No this isn’t sadly my 1st 😩 have had tx over 11 years 
2007 ICSI BFP but angel baby at 15w4days 😭 FET bfn
2014/16 3 fresh cycles 2 frozen cycles 2 x BFP but mc before 8 weeks the rest bfn
2017 freeze all with new protocol and FET March 2018 bfn now FET with otd 30/6 

Initial thoughts of 1st mc was incompetent cervix however I now believe it’s a low progesterone and even on lubion shots my levels are low 🤬


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

I swore I wasn’t going to obsess during my 2WW but here I am!😭 

Flipper - we must have our OTD around the same time ...I’m 3dp5dt (day 5 frozen morula) and time is moving SO sloooowleeee. All I can think about is whether or not I can feel the embryo implanting and obsessively googling symptoms. I’m not feeling tired but have sore boobs and had some twinges in my left ovary today. 

I promised myself not to get my hopes up given this is my fifth IVF cycle but first ever transfer but I can’t help but be excited for my first time to be PUPO! Been using it to the max with DH saying to him “the ‘baby’ wants you to get me chocolate!” Or whatever else I want him to do and we have both been giggling and letting ourselves dream (though deep down I’m so scared to be let down later)

Thinking of all of you ladies and sending you sticky positive vibes!


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Lanee

Welcome it is so hard not to google every wee symptom. You’ve had a hard journey being your 5th time and this your first transfer. THis is my 4 although I  have been  lucky enough to transfer each time it hasn’t worked so far for me I have 2x 5 blastocysts onboard at the minute I’m 5dp5dt and do a blood test in 5 days I just hope I’m lucky enough to get that far. This is such a long cruel process. I love being in this chat h aring of all the other girls getting their BFP I really hope I might join them this time xoxoxo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh bexster that's quite a journey... Really hope you get your deserved positive xx

I have some infrequent sharper pains now. I'm guessing this is due to the pessarys making my lining thicker as it's too late to be implantation  My trigger was on Monday 11th June.


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tinky - I think those twinges could also be your uterus stretching. My clinic told me a urine test wouldn't show anything until 2 days after the blood test. 

Welcome Lanee, I think we do have our OTD around the same time. I am having mt blood test on Friday, how about you? 

Am trying to keep busy this weekend but the tiredness is winning!! Grr......x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Flipper40. I'm not having a blood test. I had ovulation induction with gonal f injectables and told to test on the 26th. I have really bad bloating and gas too (sorry tmi lol). I doubt it's going to change in 3 days. Think it's classic pms although I wish so much it wasn't!!!!

How are you feeling?

x


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Tinky, 

I am ok, I have nor energy at all and feel exhausted but that is definitely the drugs I am taking because I felt like this before transfer. I am having cramps and sharp stabbing pains that usually get worse at night time. A little bit of nausea and when I got out of bed this morning my boobs were sore. I also am bloated and have bad gas, if a t most of the time feel like I have trapped wind!! Delightful isn't if?!!! 

I am not sure though if all those are the drugs too but I definitely only had those after transfer so hoping that is a good sign! 

So with your treatment did you have to have some form of IUI/IVF or was it just medicated ovulation that was controlled?  Reading some of the earlier posts and on my many Google safaris! I ha e seen girls who test every day of the 2ww and one day is negative and the next day suddenly a faint positive appears. As long AF stays away there is always hope!! I keep thinking as long as I don't test there is still a chance I might be pregnant. Let's see how long that lasts this week!!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Flipper40.

I didn't have iui as there is no issue with my partners sperm and were told that the extra expensive would not improve our chances. 
Ovulation induction is the gonal f injections daily until the follicle is mature enough and then I have the trigger shot and sex is timed.
This is our 3rd but 2nd full ovulation induction privately. So far we have spent 3.5k but it's only giving us 20% chance each month whereas ivf is 5.5k but would give us 45/50%... 

We agreed if this treatment doesn't work we will have Ivf but I was so hopeful it would as we achieved two pregnancies out of the 5 cycles I had 4 years ago (1 miscarriage) and my daughter who came on the 5th!

Its so difficult to know what symptoms are being caused by the drugs  I feel really bloated, have bad gas and even a nap earlier. All of this is normal before AF for me tho   In some ways I wish we had IUI as it takes the pressure off and you know the sperm has been positioned where it needs to be!!!  Im not sure how quickly implantation would occur either as have to wait for the sperm and egg to do their thing and travel down my tubes! 

Will this be your first pregnancy? How old are you and how long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking xxx 

Xx


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Tinky,

Wow, what a journey you have been on so far but so pleased you had success and have a lovely daughter! I know that doesn't help now but I can totally understand your game plan and makes sense you would try the least invasive and cheaper option first. It is so difficult is 't it trying to decide the best way forward.

So yes this will be my first pregnancy. I have just turned 44 and am single trying this on my own!! After Christmas I decided to try for a baby before it was definitely too late. That was a hard decision to make but little did I know what a journey I was starting. 

My clinic told me straight away that I had low ovarian reserve and low egg quality! So IVF was out and I made the decision to use donor eggs. I then had a scan and they found tumours in my uterus and had an operation to remove and check them. That was ok but when they were in there they found a problem with my cervix and my uterus. I had that operated on and fixed and I was good to go.

So here I am on my first cycle and so happy that I am fjord ally able to do this. It was such a shock, I knew my age would be an issue but I have always been fit and healthy with no problems with my periods so didn't think for 1 minute that there would be anything wrong! 

I never have any symptoms before or during AF but as this is a medicated cycle who knows!! I promised my self I wouldn't symptom watch but that is so difficult!!


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome Anniebird. Hoping this is 4th time lucky for you!!! It is such a tough journey ... I’m so hoping a BFP will make it all worth it. How are you feeling today?

Flipper - you have been through so much! Really hope you get your BFP on this first cycle! My OTD is not until 3rd July ... I emailed the clinic asking for the earliest possible date that I could test and they only moved it from 4th to 3rd July 🙄. I’m feeling completely normal today... no symptoms at all so am a little worried. Hope all the crappy symptoms you are feeling will be a positive sign in the end 😅 

Tinky - fingers crossed for you - sending positive vibes! Feeling any pain/twinges today? Really hoping it is just your uterus stretching as Flipper said 🤗

Hang in there everyone! Hoping to read good news here soon ...


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Flipper40. 
As Lanee said you've been through so much and alone must be tough  You sound like a very strong and independent woman!  I really truly hope this works for you hun. When is your OTD again? xxx

Lanee.
I woke up early after another rubbish nights sleep (pms symptom for me)  I have a bit of a headache and my womb feels very heavy but no pain or twinges, so i'm really not feeling hopeful    Despite me saying this it wont lessen the blow when my bleed starts  
How are you feeling hun? Wow your 5th cycle, I really hope you get your much deserved positive   

xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Tinky, 

How you doing?

No cramping for me today either let’s hope that is a good sign x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Goodmorning welshbirdwales. 

I don't have any symptoms today really apart from being in an evil mood!!! I don't even have sore boobs but I do have a headache  
I suffer with irritable bowl and constipation but just before AF I go (SORRY TMI) and thats happened this morning, not a good sign for me   I do find the pessary's alleviate some of my pms symptoms, like sore boobs. 

My partner has 7 of his friends coming round to watch the game in the garden in half an hour   so i'm taking my little girl to a splash park today, really need to keep busy. 

Hand on heart I know its going to be negative. Im very sensitive to changes in my body and knew I was going to get a positive with my daughter 

Do you have any nice plans for today? x

I literally need a miracle to happen between now and Tuesday


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Tinky
Really hope you get the miracle your praying for On Tuesday. Have my fingers crossed for you. Hope you have a nice day with you daughter to take your mind of things. 

Xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks anniebird x


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Well we have come down the caravan for a few days so that’s taking my mind off it. I’m the same as you really no sore boobs or any symptoms today at all. I am trying not to think about it as I don’t want to get my hopes up or go the other way either. Such a hard time xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Big hugs Tinky!! Hope you manage to stay distracted today to take your mind off everything. 

Hope you manage to enjoy some time away WelshbirdWales and be a little distracted from this awful waiting!


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Lanee, you too xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Keep knicker watching. Really feel like Af is about to start


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope you all managed to enjoy the lovely weather today  How is everyone feeling?   I'm getting increasingly nervous that my test day is Tuesday as I have no symptoms whatsoever today 

xx 

I did it again   and still the result is negative        My OTD is tuesday     

Actually not sure if my test date is Tuesday or Wednesday. My trigger was on Monday 11th June? I guess it depends how quickly ovulation occurred? 

Clutching at straws


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Evening everyone,

Tinky how was the splash park today? It is the only thing we can do right now to keep as busy as possible. Sorry to hear about all your symptoms today. It is so difficult but I am still keeping everything crossed. Is your AF due Tuesday too or is that just OTD?

WelshbirdWales hope you are having a nice few days away. Such a nice weekend to do it and just what you need.

AFM boobies are sore today a lot worse than yesterday. Been feeling nauseas one minuite and starving the next! Back to work tomorrow and not looking forward to that!!

Hope you all got to enjoy the sunshine. Xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Flipper40

Im not actually sure?!  My trigger was on Monday 11th so ovulation is expected 24-36 hours later. The first day of my last bleed according to my treatment booklet was Sunday 27th May, that was day one of my cycle.

Non medicated cycles I am every 32 days, ive kinda lost track whilst having treatment as its all timed for us. 

Sore boobs ate a good sign and defo nausea!   for you xxx

Just been speaking to a friend of mine who had IVF twice. I thought this would make me feel better but instead its made me feel worse   She thinks we shouldn't have wasted money on Ovulation Induction and should have had IVF. The thing is it worked for us twice before, its less invasive and a hell of alot cheaper so it made sense for us to try it first??

This is our 2nd full cycle of Ovulation Induction as the first one was follicle tracking only (didnt need the drugs). We said we would give it 3 trys and if that didnt work we would have IVF. Just feel so guilty that we have spent  3.5k of my mother in laws money and I feel as tho she may be right.

If this cycle hasnt worked I will have to wait another month (consenting) before I can even begin. I feel like this is never ending !!!!


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tinky, you did what was right for you. If ovulation induction worked for you before then you needed to try it again. If you have to end up going down the IVF route then you know that you tried everything possible. If you didn't you would alway look back and think what if we had tried ovulation induction first could we have saved loads of money or if IVF didn't work you would be thinking we should have done ovulation induction because that worked for us before.

You have found your own journey and have done what feels right for you and that is the main thing! Keep going as the main thing is if this round isn't successful you still have some options in front of you to try. You will get there, it just isn't the journey you necessarily planned. Its not what any of us planned really but we are all making our dreams come true in our own unique ways! 

Xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Flipper40 You talk alot of sense and have made me feel a little better, thank you   

I'm really    for a miracle tho!!!  

xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies.

How are you all feeling today? Any updates?

FLIPPER I hope work goes OK and you feel OK xxx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi tinky27

I’m 6dp5dt and I’m not feeling great today to be honest I’m quiet crampy and extremely tired I’m so worried af could be arriving but trying to stay positive it so difficult as OTD gets closer. Mine bloods are on Friday. 

How are you feeling this morning Hun X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anniebird.

I feel rubbish. I have no symptoms now except feeling like AF is in the waiting (periody cramps aching and that heavy feeling)  

The clinic have confirmed my test date is tomorrow too so i'm not getting the miracle I've been praying for  

She said to test again tomorrow and then stop the pessarys if its negative which it will be, absolutely gutted.


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Tinky27

I’m so so sorry I hate this whole process. I refuse to test early mostly because I’m so scared of a negative as long as AF hasn’t arrived and I’m getting closer to OTD there’s still hope and to be honest that’s all we have isn’t it? That’s the way I see it anyway 
Big hugs X



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to sound soooo negative but I really feel like giving up. It took nearly 3 years to conceive my little girl, including six months of clomiphene, 5 Ovulation Inductions and now this is our 3rd Ovulation induction and its a negative AGAIN!!!!!! I feel like a total failure and whats worse is my mother in law is paying for the treatments and I feel like im letting everyone down. Why cant my stupid body do what is supposed to be natural and relatively easy??  Its so bloody unfair!!!! 
I was made redundant recently too so not having a distraction is hard. I feel lost and with no direction.

I also feel like im letting my little girl down. She will be starting school in September  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Tinky27

I’ll know exactly how you feel I’ve been Ttc for about 7/8 years now and went through soooo much and spent so much with nothing to show for it. And u do feel as if your disappointing people as stupid as that sounds and a little useless. Your little one will be just fine I’m sure she has a very doting mum xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh no Tinky - you poor thing. Big hugs. Sounds like you are having a such a rough time and so wish that by some miracle your final test result is different. Sending lots of positive vibes. 

You too Anniebird 7-8 years is a long time   I really really hope this is the one for you. Let us know how you go. xxx

How are you feeling today Flipper?

I have no symptoms at all  time is seriously going by so so slowly. I still have more than a week before my OTD.


----------



## Bexster1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys 

I POAS yesterday with bfn on an cheapy at 5dp5dt and again this morning where the faintest of shadows a real squinter looked possible so went to Morrison’s and picked up their cheap tests and did it again at lunch 6dp5dt and flip me there’s a line! 

Fingers crossed it keeps going 😁


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats Bexster1981, im so happy for you hun xxx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh Bexster ... sounds promising indeed!!! Fingers crossed that line keeps on getting darker and darker. So excited for you!!!


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent news Bexter!! So pleased for you x

How you feeling Tinky27?

How is everyone else doing?

Afm I tested an hour ago and it was a bfn, I really am gutted and have had a little cry 😢 just wish af would just show up now, bet it will make me wait until I have tested in otd Wednesday tho...


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Welshbirdwales.

I'm feeling a little better than earlier, thank you. After a good cry this morning I phoned the clinic and have booked my follow up appointment for Wednesday. We said we would give it three goes before moving on to IVF but I notice online alot of couples were told to give it 4 cycles of Ovulation Induction. Typically our lg came on the 5th go but that was on the nhs then. 

Im sorry to hear of your BFN but you have tested late in the day so perhaps it would be better to retest in 24 hours? 

My boobs are just starting to swell up now and ive had periody pains and felt really tired all day so not much point in testing tomorrow morning but I will do as im told! Ive been told to stop the pessarys if its still negative  

You still have time welshbirdwales xxxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, sorry to all those who have gotten a bfn  I really don't know what to say other than I am thinking of you all.
It's our otd tomorrow and have to ring the clinic with the result. We are having treatment at Seacroft in Leeds and they don't appear to do blood tests so it's a case of poas that they gave us lol


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow performing tart X


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Evening everyone! 

Tinky you really have been through it this weekend! I am gutted for you. I got stuck in traffic this evening and was thinking if you and your test day tomorrow. Am keeping everything crossed for you that a little miracle happens over night. Sending you lots of love and a big hug. 

Performingtart good luck tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.

Better a huge congratulations. That is amazing news, I am so pleased for you xx

Welshbird Wales , I hope you are feeling a bitter now! I have been tempted to test but am now to scared to. Desperately trying to wait unti Friday!! 

Anniebird- how are you feeling now? We have the same test day! I am still cramping too but sometimes they turn into stabbing pains. 

Hope everyone else is haninging in there!

AFM first day back at work today which felt really strange after a week submerged in fertility treatment. I thought the day was going to be terrible as I woke up feeling so sick and wasn't sure if I could get through he day but actually after breakfast I felt better. Was a busy day which took my mind if things. Found out today we have an away day in Wednesday and we are going to the park for a picnic and rounders. I am staying out if the sun to keep my body temp down and been told no running. Typical! So I had to have a chat with my manager! 
Anyway I survived and didn't feel to rotten today.


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Good evening all  

Congrats to all bfp!!! 

Sorry to all bfn !!

Such a stressful time :/

I'm currently neath port talbot on my last 2 days of strimming so egg collection on Friday  it's going so quick for me , I currently am ballooned up an uncomfortable to sleep at night  but heyho that's what happens with the no pain no gain 

Just wondered if there is anyone else in Wales at same clinic and how your all doing ? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Flipper

I test on Thursday the day before you. Still feeling a bit outta sorts don’t really know what to think all day yesterday just that kinda heavy feeling no real pains and my stomachs making some strange gurgling noises lol anyone else have this. 

I’m a bit scared to go into work today to be honest. I hope I make it to blood test on Thursday it’s so worrying

Xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning ladies.

I've woken up feeling rubbish this morning. I have a stinking headache, sore boobs and sweats but still negative so I have to stop the pessarys and let myself bleed  

Good Luck to all of you still yet to test. I really hope to see a few more bfp xx

I am having a follow up appointment on Wednesday. I really didn't want to get to this stage but here we are. I feel like a failure and like I'm letting everyone down. Dreading telling my mum in law especially as she is paying for treatment  

Xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, it's a BFP for us. Thank you all for your support. Sorry to all who have had bfns, stay strong and keep believing xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats performingtart. Wonderful news. Best of luck xx

How is everyone else feeling?

Wishing you all lots of  

X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Evening ladies. 

I'm a little concerned. My OTD was today and was negative   I was told by the clinic to stop taking the pessarys which I last took yesterday pm. I haven't got my period yet tho. Id been out all day so didnt see I ad an email advising me to use a clear blue  The test strips I have our 10miu so sensitive so didnt see the point in wasting more money on a fancy test. 

How long does it normally take for the bleed to start? I hope its soon so I can feel human again!

x


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tinky I am so gutted for you and really sorry to hear your news! I feel like a failure too! No one else in my family has had any fertility issues and I've got  all sorts going on, not to mention my bad eggs! I feel a failure for being on my own! So you are not alone xx

Performingtart congratulations!! That is great news!! I am so happy for you and really pleased you got your BFP! 

Annie doesn't this feel like the longest week ever?! Today has been the first day l have been tempted to test!! But I resisted and am determined to wait until Friday but it is certainly getting more difficult.

AFM struggled at work today with nausea and kept reaching for the food to keep it at bay! Left early as well as I was so tired. Then when I eat a proper meal the cramps and stabbing pains start! I am also running out if meds now and emailed my clinic for another prescription but they haven't replied. Am a bit worried as they are usually very good at replying. Will try and call them tomorrow if I don't hear anything as I run out on Thursday!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Flipper40 I admire you going through this alone, you must be one strong cookie! Sounds like you have lots of symptoms which good be a good sign   but I think your doing the best thing waiting until your OTD so stay strong

We have a follow up appointment at the clinic tomorrow so will see what is said x


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Flipper 

The week is now seriously dragging for sure, all day yesterday and today I’ve been having a heavy feeling on and off. just feeling not too well don’t know what to think of it all really worried AF is going to show up. 2 days to OTD. AHHHH

Tinky You’ve got your follow up app really soon which is good, hopefully you’ll get some answers. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

hello all, not sure if i should be writing in this post as i did before but didnt seem to have a reply 

if i need ot move over to another post please can someone inform me which one?


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Performingtart - congrats on your BFP I’m chuffed for you!

Tinky27 - hope you are ok and your appointment goes well tomorrow 

Anniebird and Flipper - not long to go now, I’m keeping everything crossed for you 🤞

Babydust - hi, welcome. is this your first cycle? When do you have et?

As for me I phoned clinic this morning and they said I still need to test tomorrow morning with the test they gave me then ring to let them know the result. I have felt awful today, flushes, nausea, headache. I think it is just af brewing inside and can’t get out until I stop these pessaries..


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

hiya 

this is my 3rd cycyle, 1st icsi failed bfn , 2nd FET failed bfn , i;m going to my appointment for my final stimming scan tomorrow morning and trigger tomorrow night so fingers crossed this is our year as i took a year out since my last ivf round.. im currently at neath


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Heya ladies

Looking for some reassurance here my OTD is tomorrow I refuse to test early (too scared) but the last 3 days I've been getting quiet strong period like pains on and off have any of you that have got BFP had this xoxo I've decided to take today off work I'm worried AF Will show up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning all,

Well today is my otd and it’s a bfn for me ☹ Just got to work and I really don’t want to be here today.

Anniebird - praying that your af doesn’t come xx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

WelshbirdWales I’m so sorry your brave facing work. Big hugs xo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Welshbirdwales I'm so sorry hun.  

I see you have a precious daughter too. How old is she? You shouldn't be at work   but I guess it could be a distraction for you. See how you go  

I've woken up this morning feeling horrendous. I didn't sleep well so I have an evil headache, my boobs have swollen up like Mellons and my stomach is on fire. Still waiting for my Af to start. Typical I've been praying it doesn't but now I want to feel human again!!!

Xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Tinky27- I needed to come to work this morning as I had things on but I’m going to leave at 1 so not so bad. I had a cry on the way here but I’m being strong now.

Rang the clinic and I am waiting now for a call back from my consultant to discuss next steps, I don’t want to leave another cycle go as I would rather just get started now. I am thinking of doing a Medicated FET this time.

I can’t remember  the process for medicated, I think you start down regulating on day 21 but can’t remember what happens next. I would be great full for any advice please?

Thanks


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi welshbirdwales

We are going to the clinic today to discuss the next step which will be IVF. I don't really know what happens, sorry. I hope you get some sound advice. I'm really daunted at the prospect of IVF. The clinic mentioned I would need to go on metaformin due to high egg count but a friend of mine lasted a week on it and said it was horrendous!!! x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

What a disaster!!!!!!! We had a massive row on the way there and I got the appointment date wrong! I fell apart in front of the nurse who clearly sensed then tension. I'm really starting to doubt whether going for IVF right now is a good idea. We didn't speak all the way home and now hes gone back to work. Whats worse in the appointment he didn't once put his arm round me or hold my hand. I know he was angry but even still. Im now asking myself are we strong enough for this


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Tinky - let things calm down a bit and then have a nice relaxed chat about it all. I can empathize with I really can, me and my DH have had so many rows about treatment and whether it is worth it. This whole process can be soul destroying and really takes people to the end of their tether. I really resented not being in control of my own life and basically having to jump through hoops to be able to achieve something that most people find so easy. Try and relax tonight and see how DH is when he gets home. I'm thinking of u xx


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Tinky 27

So sorry your having such a crappy day. I suppose it’s only natural for tensions to be high after all you two have been through hopefully that time apart you’ve both had had given yous time to calm down and think things over. Hope all ok with you Hun xoxox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tinky, what a disaster you poor thing! Hope your evening turned out a bit better.

If it makes you feel any better I had a disaster today too! I am about to run out of meds and I emailed the clinic yesterday and they didn't respond so I was a bit worried. So I called them today and it turns out my coordinator is on holiday until Monday. I broke down on the phone saying I am bout to run out and can't wait until Monday- really don't knkwwhy I got so emotional about it but anyway. I spoke to the doctor and asked him for a prescription.

Then legged it to my work away day and was Billy no mates trying to keep cool under a tree. All the food had mayonnaise in and the ice cream was mr whippy so could only eat the crisps.

Didn't get the email from the clinic so called them back and got the receptionist to scan it for me. When I left the away day the m25 was closed so I decided to get the train to London and collect my meds and then at least I knew I could relax about that! 

Still making my way back home now! Also woke up this morning to some strange brown spotting (sorry TMI) I was really worried but think it may be the Cyclogest. Moved it to the back this morning to see if that helps. Does anyone else do that? I am worried that I should be doing them up the front and I may not get enough hormone if I don't? What does everyone think? Should I use the back for a few days until the spotting stops or should I grin and bare it and go back to the front? 

Never thought I would be asking these kind of questions sorry but am a little bit concerned now!  Xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Flipper, the cyclogest can cause spotting. Also, using the "back door" is absolutely fine chick xx


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank Performingtart I feel better now you have said that. Might stick with that until the spotting stops!! I was just worried that it wouldn't do the same thing if I used it rectally. Let see how this goes!! 

Xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Flipper I’ve only ever used the back door! I’ve always been told both are fine and in fact was told if you can manage the back continue that as the front is messier and can cause bleeding or can fall out! xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Still no Af!!! I've just realised the dipstick tests I've been using are out of date! Would that really make a difference?!  

Well it says (17) but the long number says 2020 at the end. What do you think?  

Not sure how to upload a picture


----------



## Anniebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Absolutely devastated got A  BFN negative in my bloods results today. Just don’t know how I’m going to tell the husband when he gets home. I’m broken. Fours times IVF plus two natural pregnancy’s with early mcs I just can’t do this anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh Anniebird, big hugs! So sorry to hear about your bfn. Take some time to heal and let yourself fall apart and feel frustrated and feel the unfairness of it all! It’s totally bad what you have been through and what we all have to go go through. We are all here to support you! 

Tinky - I have no idea how to interpret that date ... 17/2020 ... too strange but it sounds like maybe it is 2020 expiry? Can you get a new one and re-test to just put your mind at ease? 

Hope things are better with your DH too?


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Anniebird I'm so sorry, I wish I could take your pain away I really do xx


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh Anniebird, I am so sorry to hear your news! It is devistating especially after all you have been through. It is just so unfair! We are all here for you. Sending you big hugs and lots of love. Thinking of you both 

Tinky I don't think the date will make much difference but you could buy a new one just to put your mind at rest! 

Well it is my test tomorrow morning and feeling so scared!! I hope I get the result tomorrow and they don't send it off to the lab like they normally do. Otherwise it will be a POAS for sure!!


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Good luck Flipper!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anniebird Im so sorry hun   xx

Best of Luck Flipper   

xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Anniebird- hope you are ok x

Flipper - good luck for today x

Tinky27 and performingtart - how are you doing? X


----------



## Flipper40 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you so much for all your kind wishes I got my BFP today!! I am so excited and still in shock! The clinic emailed me this afternoon whilst I was still at work and that was it I couldn't concentrate for the rest of the day and left early! It really hasn't sunk in yet! 

Xx


----------



## Lanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations Flipper!!!

Sadly for me, AF arrived 10dp5dt so it will be on to the next round... my OTD is on Tuesday but my clinic has told me I can do the test on Sat so that I can stop the pessaries earlier.


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

evening all  

congratulations too all with BFPs!! 

sorry to all whom are onto next steps 

well i done my trigger shot tonight , egg collection monday 

fingers crossed all well 

i had scan yesterday and they saw 14 follies ranging from 23mm down to 11mm mainly most of them between 23mm and 19mm so thats god for me what did others get  
xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi baby dust. Good luck for Monday. 14 is great number well done. X


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

thanks tammy 

how r u doing ?

r u in your 2ww ?

i was worried 14 was low


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes I’m 5dp4dt. My otd is Thursday 5/7/18. I have friends who have had only 2 eggs and both have made it to freeze quality huni. 14 is really good. I’m doing well thanks. Today was my birthday so been pretty spoilt this week and DH has done amazing at taking my mind off this process. X

14 is a number you should be proud of hun. X


----------



## Babydust18 (Jun 18, 2018)

Aww happy birthday  I hope you have some amazing news soon  

It's exciting but scarey all at the same time !

What clinic have you been under ?

I'm down in Wales at neath


----------

